# Frightened Newbies -  Mummy and Daughter



## Kabbs (Jul 29, 2020)

Our lovely 12 yr old daughter was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes yesterday evening.  It is such a shock for us all. There is no history of diabetes in the family. She wasn’t really ill but had lost weight and was drinking and weeing lots. I feel so gutted for her and am very frightened about how this will change her life. I wish I could take this away for her and have it instead but I know I can’t. I would do anything to change this. The team at the hospital are being lovely but we feel like we are in a bad dream. Please, if anyone could offer us some reassurance we would be so very grateful.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Kabbs but sorry you have needed to join.

Sorry to hear about your daughter’s diagnosis.  It is a shock at any age, but it is a manageable condition, and I can reassure you that it does get easier.  It is a very steep learning curve at the start, but it will become just the  new normal. That will take time and I am glad to hear that you have a good specialist team.

I would recommend the book Type1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas.  It is very clear and regularly updated.  It explains what is going on and also has practical advice about all different situations.  I still dip into mine even after 12 years.

Type1 need not stop your daughter doing anything that she wants to.  It will just take a bit of planning and organising.  Take things step by step.  Keep in touch and keep asking any questions that you have.  Nothing is considered silly on here.  Just ask.

I will tag some of the parents that are on here who have a lot of experience in managing with a child’s diagnosis, including @Sally71 , @Bronco Billy , @LucyDUK

Keep in touch


----------



## trophywench (Jul 29, 2020)

Ohh - have a virtual {{{{Hug}}}} both of you.  Just don't panic, Mrs & Miss Mainwaring!

Please try not to be frightened because as long as you take your time, and put both your brains into 'learning' mode - it becomes understandable.  Once you understand more - it lessens the scary things!

It will NOT stop your daughter doing 99.9% of ordinary stuff.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi, my 10 year old was diagnosed nearly 18 months ago and like your daughter had lost weight and was drinking and weeing lots but was still doing gymnastics and trampoline and all her usual things up until the week she was diagnosed.

it’s a lot to take on board to begin with. You’ll get information overload on top of dealing with the shock. But it will get better. Diabetes teams are great with children (you get way more support than adults) and you will have a team available to you any time day or night (middle of the night it will be your local paediatric ward) so even once you’re home you’re not alone.

Diabetes is very manageable. She will be able to live a normal healthy life and will get used to testing and getting her insulin. There’s lots of neat kit available now that helps too.

We’re here to support your feelings (use your team’s psychologist too) and to answer practical questions. You’ll soon get the hand of it.


----------



## stephknits (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi from me too, my 16 year old daughter was diagnosed on 1st May.  It is a huge shock and will take time to adjust to the new ways of doing things.  Glad the team are lovely - they will be your new best friends for a while to come - do make the most of them.  Take care and keep in touch.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi. I can imagine how shocked you are. It’s all very new to you. It’s quite a learning curve, but you will get get your heads round it quite quickly. Your team are there to help and support you, so don’t hesitate  to ask them anything at all. Lots of parents on the forum too for help and advice.

I can only second what has already been said. Managing the condition is more straight forward than it’s ever been, with lots of tech and gadgets.

Yours daughters diagnosis sounds just the same as mine, same age too...and you sound just like my mum did, over forty years ago now. I don’t think it’s ever stopped me doing anything. Sport, travel, work, two children, a pretty normal healthy life.....nothing to stop her doing much more exciting things than me.  Things just take a few minutes extra thought and a little more planning. I wish I could take your worry away for you, but you are a mum and it’s what we do.


----------



## Kabbs (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you for your responses. I have been lying here awake for hours going over and over and over it all. What has caused it? What have I missed? Is this all a big mistake? Why and how can there not be a cure? It’s just all so unfair for her. I am so angry and sad and gutted all at once. We have so much to learn so quickly and it’s overwhelming. My daughter is doing brilliantly. I’m so very proud of her. She is injecting herself already and being her usual happy self. Maybe she doesn’t understand it really yet. Thank you for your help. We really do need it right now.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 30, 2020)

It’s good to process your shock and grief of the ease of life you thought your daughter would have. She will adjust much more quickly than you do. Whilst we understand some things about the causes of diabetes we don’t understand everything. It’s likely that there’s a genetic component and that it gets switched on with some sort of viral infection or illness a little while before you began to notice symptoms (so probably several months ago and maybe as long as 6 months ago). Nothing she or you have done has caused it.

Hypos (glucose levels below 4) are serious and need treating immediately but respond well and she will bounce back quickly (my daughter had a stubborn one last night that needed a few doses of glucose and took over an hour to get back up above 4 but those are less common than the ones that take 15 minutes to treat and then she’s back on with her life). Hypos are a normal part of diabetes and whilst the first one is scary you will soon take them in your stride. 
Hypers (above target) are generally less urgent and the aim is more about having as much time in or near to target for long term good health outcomes. (Obviously if she’s very high then that needs treatment with insulin even if she’s not eating but most of the time you won’t notice she’s above target unless you’re testing before she eats).

You’ll be told about ratios of insulin to carbs etc but your team will do all the maths. If she has a smart meter that will work out the additional insulin needed if she’s above target too and give you settings for reducing insulin ratios before exercise or increasing them for illness (or PMS). The carb counting will seem daunting for the first couple of weeks (once you start doing it, you may be on fixed doses of insulin to begin with) but you soon get used to doing it and she’s of an age where she will take on a lot of it herself.

It’s good that she’s already injecting herself (although there may be times where you wish she would just let you do it so you can get on with it )

Your team will talk to you about continuous monitoring (Libre being the one that gets prescribed) and insulin pumps but it’s good to get the hang of finger pricks and injecting.

They’ll talk you through the difference between fast acting bolus insulin (the one you give with food, often novo rapid) and slower release basal that is usually once a day (possibly lantus to begin with). There are other brands of insulin and they all have their pros and cons and suit different people so don’t be afraid to say if she finds one stings when injecting or anything like that (we do basal in the morning because trying to get a tired child to do another injection before bed was too much and she does it herself in her thigh because she doesn’t like the lack of control of someone else doing it especially in a place where she can’t see. So whilst they will start you off with slow acting in the bum (slower absorbing site) and in the evening do talk to them if that’s an issue for any reason (changing the time of basal doses by more than an hour or so needs support because of how long the dose lasts and how the doses may overlap so don’t do that without talking to your team).

There is a lot of information to begin with but your team will go over it again several times in the first few weeks (and then at monthly clinics and then at annual reviews and so on). Being diagnosed as a child means she and you will get a tonne of input and support from your team.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 30, 2020)

Itis absolutely nothing that you did that has caused your daughter’s T1.  It is an autoimmune disease and some antibodies inside her got going and have knocked out the Beta cells in her pancreas that should be making insulin.  

It is great to hear that she is already doing her injections.  She will adapt and gradually you will all settle into the new normal life.  

Keep in touch.  We are here for you.


----------



## stephknits (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey, just checking in to wish you all the best for today.  Each day seems to go on forever with so much information to deal with and the emotional rollercoaster is so exhausting.  Try to be kind to yourself.  We are here,


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 30, 2020)

Morning. Well I think the others have covered it really, but just to emphasise ,it really isn’t your fault and there’s nothing you could have done to prevent this. I guess you do hit the ground running, no easing yourself in trial period.... and all the information must feel overwhelming in such a short time.

Great to hear your daughter is doing so well. Youngsters are very adaptable to new situations. I seem to remember just getting on with it and I do appreciate that my mum and dad, whilst obviously concerned, hid any worries from me. So take your lead from your daughter and how calmly she deals with everything...easier said than done I know...but you are in this together.

....and please don’t listen to any negative stories people tell you. These always come from ill informed people or headline grabbers who really do not know what they’re talking about....instead listen to your team and the well informed, knowledgeable people here...lookout for all the high achievers in all walks of life, who have got where they are with their condition toddling along quietly with them. There will be people out there that are getting on and you don’t even realise they have diabetes.  Maybe for some it’s even pushed them on to achieve more and prove those negative voices wrong! 

I’m another one to say, don’t forget to look after yourself too! You are not alone in this.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi there, I’m a bit late on this one and can’t really add anything, but welcome to the forum!  Yes you are in shock at the moment, and it is a lot to learn, but you will get through it because you have to.  Just take it one step at a time, learn about the injections, then the carb counting, then find out about pumps and continuous monitors and see if you think they might be useful.  Don't try to google things and don’t expect to know it all at once, it's too much to cope with.  And definitely don’t listen to people who think they know all about it just because their mum's cousin's sister in law's friend has got type 2!  Work with your medical team, they will help you through, and as long as you've always done your best to keep your daughter's blood sugars within range as much of the time as possible, then there is no reason at all why she shouldn’t live a long life and be able to do sports, residential trips, parties etc and join in with whatever her friends do.  It just takes a bit more planning sometimes.

Your emotions will be all over the place at the moment and you have to grieve, that is normal.  You will be feeling guilty, also normal although there is absolutely nothing that you could have done or not done to prevent this.  It does get better, honest!  As you get used to the new routine it becomes a lot easier, hypos become a lot less scary once you've dealt with one or two, and you will slowly learn all you need to know.  In a year's time you'll be pros! We are 8 years in now and it's just a part of life for us, hardly ever see our medical team apart from 3 month check ups or when we are due for a new pump, and I’d like to think that we can deal with pretty much anything that diabetes can throw at us.  That will be you too one day


----------



## Bec2015 (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm a bit late, but just wanted to say hi @Kabbs and welcome to the forum!

There's nothing I can add to what has been said by everyone above, but I wanted to echo that this diagnosis is not your fault. It sounds like your daughter is adjusting to things amazingly quick! It will take time to get used to certain things, but you will both get there. 

I've only recently joined the forum myself, but as you can see there is a wealth of experience and support available. Hope that both you and your daughter are having a good day


----------



## Lilmssquirrel (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey,

I'm a bit late to the party but just wanted to say hello as my daughter aged 10 was diagnosed last Tuesday and I could've written your posts myself.  I've had some fab advice on this forum already - it's saved my sanity (especially from @trophywench who had me laughing through my tears).  Don't know if your daughter is too old for it but @Thebearcametoo recommended Babysitters Club on Netflix where one of the main characters as T1D.  This has really helped DD and she's already telling me she's not interested in the research project our consultant was trying to sign us up for today as her diabetes makes her special and she'd rather finger prick forever than be cured (no doubt she'll change her mind in a few years)

Fingers crossed that you guys have had a better day - and feel free to PM me if you want to share war stories!

Rebecca x


----------



## Kabbs (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you everyone for all of your encouraging responses. I can’t tell you how much it helps us. I knew nothing about type 1 diabetes before two days ago, nothing at all. I’m sorry I was so naive. My daughter is being very upbeat about things and quite matter of fact. She is such a trooper.  I am still feeling pretty overwhelmed tbh and keep crying but I’m really making an effort not to do it in front of her. It’s hard as I’m scared to leave her side but I occasionally wander into the corridor on a made up errand. I’m not sure how long we will be in hospital for. My daughter’s blood numbers are up and down and earlier today she went down to 3.7 but felt no different to normal, no dizziness, lightheadedness or anything.  Is this a hypo and is this normal? X


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 30, 2020)

Kabbs said:


> My daughter’s blood numbers are up and down and earlier today she went down to 3.7 but felt no different to normal, no dizziness, lightheadedness or anything. Is this a hypo and is this normal?



Yes, completely normal. I think it's usually said to be around 3.5 when you'd expect to feel something, but it depends a lot. And our meters aren't accurate enough to distinguish that kind of a small difference anyway. (It's also possible to lose awareness of real hypos, and that's made more likely the more time spent low. Though if we do lose awareness, usually it returns after a while (a week or two) being more careful to avoid hypos.)

In any case, I think it's completely normal and I'm sure your healthcare team won't be too worried. Being too high and too low some of the time is just part of having diabetes; the idea's just to limit that time while not becoming too obsessive to enjoy life.


----------



## Barbie1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi Kabbs
yes anything less than 4 is considered hypo and needs to be treated though I have to admit that I don’t always feel awfully hypo at that level! But she should soon get to recognise the perhaps less extreme symptoms with more experience - it really is early days yet!

i was diagnosed at age 12, well, I had my 12th birthday in hospital actually, and 53 years later and at the end of a very successful career, I can tell you that the only thing it has ever stopped me doing was a free fall parachute jump when I was 19! Dreary beggars! 
So don’t worry (I know you will actually) and just be there to support her in her new, and I’m sure many will agree, healthier life from here on.
She‘s doing great, and I hope you can encourage her to embrace this new challenge.  

what is life after all without challenges to conquer!!!

hang in there. 
And BTW, it really wasn’t your fault!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 30, 2020)

If she’s basically sitting around or lying in bed all day she may not feel a hypo in the way she would if she was standing up. Hypo symptoms vary a lot and she may have some, all or none. And hypo awareness may be present some of the time but not others. It’s actually good for you that she’s had a hypo in hospital and you’ve seen her be easily treated for it.
Here they keep you in hospital until your glucose levels are stable and you’ve had the first lot of diabetes education from the team. I would guess that they’ll try and get you home before the weekend but it will depend on how stable her numbers are and how confident you feel. Even once you leave you can always call the ward if you need to for even simple advice and you’ll have a whole list of numbers to contact your diabetes team.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 31, 2020)

welcome to the forum @Kabbs

Sorry to hear about your daughter, but lovely to see the warm welcome, practical advice and helpful shared experiences you have been offered already.

Yes diabetes is serious... it is also very often fickle and infuriating, and sometimes overwhelming... but it IS manageable, and with new gadgets, treatment options and technologies, well managed T1 is tantalisingly possible with less and less effort required.

Keep connected here, and keep asking questions!


----------



## Kabbs (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you again for your really encouraging messages. 
Today we were allowed to go home for a couple of hrs which was lovely. Within minutes my daughter was racing around the garden and doing gymnastics with her sister. She really didn’t look ill at all. 
Three days ago I was a sobbing heap on the hospital floor, asking them to give her my pancreas and crying for a cure. I’m still gutted for her, and really sad and oh, so very angry, but I’m starting to think that we might be able to do this. She’s so determined that she’s still going to do everything she wants to do. It’s lovely to see her like this. I can’t let her down by being the weak link so I know I’ve got to step up and do my bit too so she can do all those things and more. 
I wish I could meet you all properly. You seem like a lovely lot. X


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 2, 2020)

Great to hear that you have been able to get home, and you. Oath sound like troopers.  Well done.
So much to take in, but we are all her to answer questions, offer advice and also for those moments when you just need people who do understand it all.

Keep in touch.  It WILL get easier.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 2, 2020)

Your daughter didn't look ill because she isn't ill! - not now she's getting insulin into her bloodstream she isn't so as long as she keeps getting it in there, she still won't be ill.

If her eyesight starts failing, she'll get some glasses and be able to see OK as long as she wears them - lose them and she'll be blind as a bat again.  See what I mean?

A cure hasn't been found yet because it isn't a simple condition and each set of researchers only have funding for X amount of time to discover X things about the condition and there isn't a bottomless pit of money  for any medical research - all researchers have pitch their idea to the money men, and if they think Alzheimer's or Rheumatoid Arthritis is a more worthwhile cause, then tough.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi, so glad to here you had a lovely positive experience at home.  It is ok for you to feel sad and angry - as an adult and a mother, you are able to see the bigger picture and look forward etc.  Kids are much more able to live in the moment and make the most of it.  Neither is wrong, it just is.  That is why these forums are great.  We have a chance to explore our emotions and express how we feel without guilt and with people who understand.  @everydayupsanddowns is organising a zoom meet up - so you can 'meet' some of us if you want to join.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 3, 2020)

stephknits said:


> @everydayupsanddowns is organising a zoom meet up - so you can 'meet' some of us if you want to join.



There's a ‘Sticky’ thread at the top of the general board. Just pop your name there and I will make sure you get the invite


----------



## Piglet (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi to you both
My parents felt the same way 40+ years ago. Type 1 has not been proved to be hereditary so do not punish yourself by saying was it something we did wrong.  The positives things I would say is that it should not stop her from doing almost anything she want to in life (barring a very select few occupations) I have had a really full and different  varied life, never fitting into any designated pigeon hole. Yes I have faced bullying and discrimination because of it and you learn to deal with it either by fighting back verbally or by educating those who are ignorant to make a better world for us all. 

Your daughter should be proud to be different and unique and hold her head up high. I was always happy to talk about my condition using the thought process that the more others knew about it the safer it was for me.

Good luck


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 16, 2020)

Lovely to ‘see’ you today.

It is such a steep learning curve at the start, as well as dealing with all the emotions that go alongside a diagnosis at any age.  This will become the new normal for you, and as others have said.  It is manageable it just takes a bit of planning.

Keep the questions coming.  No one minds at all.


----------



## Kabbs (Aug 17, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Lovely to ‘see’ you today.
> 
> It is such a steep learning curve at the start, as well as dealing with all the emotions that go alongside a diagnosis at any age.  This will become the new normal for you, and as others have said.  It is manageable it just takes a bit of planning.
> 
> Keep the questions coming.  No one minds at all.


Thank you so much, it was lovely to see you too. 
It is indeed a very steep learning curve so thank you to all of you for answering my questions. I'm sure they were the same questions that everyone asks at the beginning and I bet you've answered them lots of times before but it really does help to reassure me that my daughter will be ok.
I had a call from the diabetes team today and we briefly discussed a clinical trial which my daughter might be able to get involved with. I will keep you posted. Kx


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 8, 2020)

How are things going now @Kabbs
I hope that things are beginning to get easier for you both.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 10, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> How are things going now @Kabbs
> I hope that things are beginning to get easier for you both.



Another Zoom meeting this weekend @Kabbs if you fancy it. Same details as last time


----------



## Kabbs (Sep 13, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Another Zoom meeting this weekend @Kabbs if you fancy it. Same details as last time


Thank you for letting me know. I’ll be there.


----------



## Kabbs (Sep 13, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> How are things going now @Kabbs
> I hope that things are beginning to get easier for you both.


Hi there. Thank you for your message. It’s starting to get easier yes, but my goodness there is so much to learn and every day is different, numbers wise. 
My daughter’s BG has been up and down like a rollercoaster.
Last night at midnight, for no apparent reason it rocketed to 18, five hrs after she had last eaten. 
We have the Dexcom now so I’m watching her numbers like a crazy hawk. Even so, we keep getting a ‘No Data’ reading (sometimes for hrs at a time eg the whole of Friday at school). We must be doing something wrong as I have heard such good reports about the Dexcom, about it being a real game changer. Fingers crossed we can get to grips with it.X


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 13, 2020)

Nothing will be perfect all the time and you may get the odd reading that is weird (double check with a finger prick if possible). If you get a lot of no data then let dexcom know as it might be a dodgy sensor.


----------



## Kabbs (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks. I will do.
Wonder if anyone could offer any advice re treating these weird nighttime highs Daisy is having. The last couple of nights she has gone as high as 18 ish after midnight.There are 0 or 0.1 ketones. The first night I was afraid to correct her with insulin as I was worried about her dropping too low, but last night I gave her half a unit, which brought her down to 15 ish, but not for a couple of hours and to BG of 12 ish by 9am. Should I give her a larger correction dose in the night and risk a hypo or jut stick to a small correction dose of half or one unit? I have been lying next to her awake every night watching her Dexcom numbers on my phone. She sleeps through everything but she was rather clammy last night. Is it better to be high than low? Even if it means being this high (18)?
Diabetes nurse said to treat hypers where it was food related but not if it’s nerves or Adrenalin related as Dais can go up and down again very quickly. And I can’t remember if I should treat a ketone free hyper? Sorry for so many questions in one. Am just in such a muddle with it all. X


----------



## helli (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi @Kabbs
I’m a bit late to this thread and was a bit late to Type 1 (I was diagnosed in my 30s).
However, I just wanted to wish you and your daughter and pass on something my DSN told me on my first appointment: “diabetes shouldn’t stop you doing what you want.”
I have pushed this advice over the years with a lot of travel, a lot of exercise (often combining the two with things like trekking in the Himalayas, climbing in the Andes and cycling through the Middle East), a full social life and a sometimes stressful career.
When I feel Diabetes is getting in my way I think of Halle Berry who won an Oscar, Henry Slade who plays rugby for England, and even Theresa May who, although I may not agree with her politics, ran a country and they all have Type 1 diabetes. If they don’t let diabetes get in the way of their dreams, it shouldn’t stop me ... or your daughter.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi

So sorry you are on a roller coaster ride with it at the moment. Those hypos through the night may be caused by slow release carbs or carb rich foods combined with a high fat content, so things like pizza are notorious for delayed spikes and many people split their bolus to try to better match it, ie some bolus insulin before the meal and some after.
I would be inclined to treat a night time high of 18 with at least 1 whole unit depending on your correction factors, but as mentioned by @Thebearcametoo  do make sure to do a finger prick check that the sensor is giving a reasonably accurate reading before taking any action, particularly through the night. If you are not confident to give more than half a unit correction during the night, then stick with that and fix the rest of the problem in the morning. Gradually you will gain the experience and confidence to know how much of a correction to use in these situations and it is far better to err on the side of caution than give her too much correction and send her hypo....and with the Dexcom, you have the ability to track her readings afterwards to ensure that her levels have reduced a bit rather than continued to climb.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 13, 2020)

Sorry to hear that the Diabetes Fairy is sticking her oar in and messing things up for Daisy - it’s what she loves to do unfortunately.

We can’t offer medical or dosing advice, obviously, but only suggest our ways of thinking in similar circumstances.

First of all - well done for being cautious. It’s all too easy to get all gung-ho with insulin and you can end up creating problems for yourself crashing from high to hypo. Plus ketones of only 0.1 are nothing to flap about, so while you obviously want to address the issue, you have some time to experiment and proceed carefully.

I currently have to be cautious with correction doses overnight too, as insulin seems to affect my BG twice as much as during the daytime.

But

If the same thing happened again, and the insulin acted in the same way, you are getting somewhere between 3mmol/L and 6mmol/L drop from half a unit. 

Rapid insulin generally acts for 4-5 hours, so at 5am the correction would have been pretty much finished.

Say you are looking at 5mmol/L drop from 0.5u, you could reasonably expect a 10mmol/L drop from 1u.

So if BG were 18 again, and you corrected by 1u, you’d be expecting 8ish at 9am. Which still goves some ‘wiggle room’ but is closer to in-range. 

If BG were only 14, 1u may take her down to nearer 4... which may make you opt for 0.5u until you have more experience.

Sometimes the Diabetes Maths works out like this... but other times it’s a bit more fickle. So proceed with caution, and you’ll get the hang of it with increased confidence in no time


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 13, 2020)

Incidentally I’ve had some signal drop-outs with my phone too.

Including an irritating one where it says bluetooth is off (it isn’t).

Mostly it seems to fix itself within 5-10 minutes, but for the stubborn ones I find switching bluetooth off and back on again, and then quitting and restarting the Dexcom app often does the trick.

The TSlim pump doesn’t seem to have the same problems, so I am assuming it’s something to do with my iphone maybe having other bluetooth devices registered to it.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 20, 2020)

@everydayupsanddowns - as Patti mentioned to me re Libre sometimes bearing very little resemblance to my BG - was I sure I was well hydrated?

Can that be a factor with a 'proper' CGMS ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 20, 2020)

trophywench said:


> @everydayupsanddowns - as Patti mentioned to me re Libre sometimes bearing very little resemblance to my BG - was I sure I was well hydrated?
> 
> Can that be a factor with a 'proper' CGMS ?



I’m sure it would as both are reading interstitial fluid, and if you aren't hydrated I'd guess that the glucose would find it trickier to equalise between capillary blood and tissue fluid?


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 20, 2020)

Kabbs said:


> Thanks. I will do.
> Wonder if anyone could offer any advice re treating these weird nighttime highs Daisy is having. The last couple of nights she has gone as high as 18 ish after midnight.There are 0 or 0.1 ketones. The first night I was afraid to correct her with insulin as I was worried about her dropping too low, but last night I gave her half a unit, which brought her down to 15 ish, but not for a couple of hours and to BG of 12 ish by 9am. Should I give her a larger correction dose in the night and risk a hypo or jut stick to a small correction dose of half or one unit? I have been lying next to her awake every night watching her Dexcom numbers on my phone. She sleeps through everything but she was rather clammy last night. Is it better to be high than low? Even if it means being this high (18)?
> Diabetes nurse said to treat hypers where it was food related but not if it’s nerves or Adrenalin related as Dais can go up and down again very quickly. And I can’t remember if I should treat a ketone free hyper? Sorry for so many questions in one. Am just in such a muddle with it all. X


Hi  @Kabbs. Sorry to hear you and your daughter are having  so many ups  and downs.  It sounds like you have already got your head round things, and thinking along logical lines.  I hope that the advice you have will help.  I know it is hard to be patient but this is a marathon not a sprint.  Keep the questions coming.  As Mike said ketones so low as 0.1 is nothing to panic about just confirming what you already know that she has been a bit high.

It will get easier and you will both become more confident with the decisions you make.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 20, 2020)

Kabbs said:


> Even so, we keep getting a ‘No Data’ reading (sometimes for hrs at a time eg the whole of Friday at school). We must be doing something wrong as I have heard such good reports about the Dexcom,



I have found there have been many (MANY!) more ‘no data’ and ’bluetooth is switched off’ errors when using my phone as the receiver. Are you using the actual receiver? I’ve found my tslim far more robust and the connection never seems to get interrupted.

It may be because I have several bluetooth items stored on my phone that I don‘t use often, but don’t really want to ‘forget’ either... so there may be quite a bit of ‘chatter’ in my bluetooth connection as the ohone looks to check if those other items are needed?

I’ve found that switching bluetooth off temporarily, then quitting the app, restarting bluetooth and then restarting the app tends to help with the reconnection?


----------

